# Tattoo soap? Can someone help?



## beezwax123 (Dec 17, 2015)

My friend is getting a tattoo and she requested that I make a batch of soap for her to use while it heals. I know it shouldn't have a strong fragrance but I did want it to have SOME fragrance, any ideas? Another thing is that I don't know if I should use milks or clays  or any additives in the soap because I don't know if they will react with the tattoo, does anyone know what is safe to add to the soap so that it doesn't make her sensitive skin around there worse?


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Dec 17, 2015)

I have two tattoos, so I've been through aftercare procedures twice. This is a combination of my experience and research on aftercare for tattoos.

First of all, many tattoo artists specifically recommend against using traditional, lye-based soaps on fresh tattoos. Messing with the pH of healing skin is a bad idea and you want to be really careful not to dry out or over wash the new tattoo. I used a clear, gentle, fragrance-free hand soap and put ointment on it the first week, and fragrance- and lanolin-free lotion for the rest of the healing time.

If you decide to go ahead with a soap for her, it should have absolutely no fragrance or essential oils. And you need to know everything she's even slightly sensitive to because any kind of skin reaction will alter the color of the tattoo. Honestly, if you've made a soap for her in the past that she's liked, I would just use that, minus any scented ingredients. Also, no exfoliants. Basically, you want to be as gentle on the skin as possible, so no clays or salt. If your friend hasn't already been using your handmade soap, I would advise against her starting on freshly-tattooed skin.

And obviously, she should ask her tattoo artist for his or her recommendations to help advise you as well.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 17, 2015)

Years ago, I was friends with a tattoo artist who advised very gentle washing with diluted Cetaphil cleanser and patting dry once or twice a day. He was adamant that nothing with fragrance or alcohol get anywhere near the area. 

Like TeaLeaves mentioned, the tattoo artist should have sent her home with after care instructions. I'd follow them to the letter. Aside: my doctors love me that I'm an avid reader of instructive booklets...


----------



## luebella (Dec 18, 2015)

I always use fragrance free babyganics liquid baby soap on mine when I get a new one. I'd honestly recommend something like that. Very gentle.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2015)

I use Cetaphil with mine.  They recommended not to over cleans and dry it out. Used a tattoo balm after cleaning.


----------



## beezwax123 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks guys this helps a lot. She isn't going to use the soap I make on a fresh tattoo thankfully, she got it today so that would be impossible anyway, lol. So fragrance is definitely out. Can I use a milk or aloe Vera juice as a base for the soap or is that still too much?


----------

